# Sauger Pics....limits,limits,limits



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## jig-eye (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice fish.I hope it was New Cumberland,I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice job Austin. Getting cut back to 4 8hr shifts, so maybe I'll make it down. That and the spawn at Berlin is winding down!! Great pics!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

let me know and we will hook up! last few nights we've had it to ourselves due to the rain i'm guessing.

gotta avoid it on the weekends, as this is where the weekend warriors come out and they don't have a freakin' clue as to whats going on


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

im planning on hitting new cumberland dam sat evening till dark we will see what happens


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

saw guys keeping walleyes under 18'' tonight... remember you have to go by WV laws, on the WV side ! 

nothing irritates me more than poachers !


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

394 views, 5 posts

lots of lurkers looking for a good tip

what no one fished today ?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'll be the lurker who spoke. Willl be down there tomorow. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Ditto the remark on poachers Austin. If I would have had WVDNR's number Friday, I would have called!! Even after I pointed it out to him he still walked out of there with those eyes. You only can play Russian Roulette so many time before the gun goes off!! The same goes for the trash. There is enough trash already but to see someone throw it down on purpose really irritates me!! Scumbags are too lazy to carry it out! They know who they are

Austin, how did you do on the steelies?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

pretty good, I caught 3 and brought 2 home for the smoker. The biggest was 29'' which involved a 25 minute battle !

Are you going to the river this week?


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i was down there for a little while saturday evening. i caught 2 when i first got there right off the bat and then no more. there was quite a few ppl there and they was catching them off the wall and off the rocks and there was 3 boats up close to the dam and they was catching them. thats when i wish i had the boat out. i kept getting snagged in the area i was in. no wonder no one was in that spot. i didnt bring any fish home but thats all right it was nice to get out


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats a nice steelie. What did it weigh? I might get down later in the week.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

That is a nice mess of Sauger!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

As much as I like to make it down during the day, I work afternoons so that makes it a weekend only event for me. If I came down in the daytime like I've done in the past, I end up calling off and not going to work and just can't afford that!! Anyhow, I do believe I'll be down in the next week. Will let ya know if I'm heading down!


----------



## jeffrobodeen (Sep 7, 2006)

Austin,
Nice mess of fish! What type of bait were you using? Live or artficial?
This is Brielle's Dad. Thinking of going down Tuesday.

Thanks, Maybe we'll see ya down there,
Dave


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

ill send you a p.m


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Here we go again.....time to open a bag of popcorn


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

As long as he only kept his legal limit, I've got no problem with it. Bunch a judgemental hypocrites on here sometimes.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Cindy, seriously? There is nothing wrong with feeding your family or having some friends over for a fish fry. Do you think those fish went into the garbage can or what? Go put your time into finding Bigfoot!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with keeping your limit. If you dont wanna keep them thats your choice. I throw mine back but I dont bash people for keeping their limit. Nice mess of sauger by the way. Plan to get out tomorrow and see whats hitting.

Jake


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I never keep over my limit or keep more than will be used. Those fish will be for a family/friends fish fry next month.


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I think some people are envious of others catch. I can tell ya, had I kept a limit everytime I was down there it would be the same. I like to eat them just hate cleaning them. Austin and the others are just doing there best to help any possibility of overpopulation I will take butter on my popcorn


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah there is no shortage of them by any means, i know it was the same for you todd, 50 fish evenings/mornings were common.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL @ Ghosthunters.


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

Procraftboats21 said:


> I never keep over my limit or keep more than will be used. Those fish will be for a family/friends fish fry next month.


pro,,,, you dont owe anyone an explanation as long as your not breaking any laws...EAT DRINK AND BE MERRY. I think some people wish they could do that good..nice catch... If you feel like giving out some pointers send some my way...


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

i hope you washed your hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
twister
ps ciny they need help out by saltfork with the GRASSMAN lol lol

an yes extra butter on my corn


----------



## redgoat01 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice catch, love them sauger !!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL @ Ghosthunters 2: Vengeful Words.


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone need a cold one to go with the corn? things are just starting to get warmed up here.
BTW I just released my Sat. catch of sauger into the frying pan.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Yum,yum,eat em up!!! Nice batch of fish.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Gator, Save me some next time for catfish bait.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

crappiebub .....you are catfish bait!!!!!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

CincyGhost, I dont think there is a mob mentality here. There are alot of catch and release fisherman on this site. You cant come in blasting someone for legally keeping a limit of fish and not expect some backlash. I could keep a limit of sauger/walleye in this area almost everytime I fish for them, I am just too lazy to clean them. For me it easier to let them go and get a fish sandwich at Coleman's in Wheeling. If he is keeping fish for himself, friends, family, fish fry, etc. more power to him. Its not like he is throwing them in the weeds or using them for fertilizer, like some people do with gar, carp, etc. Funny, you never see anyone get blasted for keeping a limit of nice crappie.

Jake


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Nothing like smashin em every cast...... obviously that guys a little mad because he's never caught a limit..... oh well.... maybe if he came over and got a little taste of the ol' limits, he'd change his tune!


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Black Crappie: 4
Channel Catfish: 7
Blue catfish: [email protected] 73 lb total (released)
Largemouth Bass: 11
Rockbass: 3
Sauger: 19
Saugeye: 2
Smallmouth Bass: 4
Walleye: 0
White Bass: 4
White Crappie: 1

In the freezzzzerrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hahaha RBK knows how it was ! he contributed to those pictures


----------



## Metzie (Feb 11, 2009)

I am like you fishingnut. I could have limited out everytime but I am too lazy to clean them too. I am the kind of fisherman that goes to a put-n-take trout stream and catch-n-release. WOW, does that ever make the truck followers mad.


----------



## grouser68 (Mar 30, 2009)

Was up at the Maumee last week, fishing was slow.Ready to hit the Greenup dam this week, anyone have any recent info on the river/fishing, for sauger?


----------

